
This Is Fake – Help stop the spread of fabricated news - larrysilverman
https://www.thisisfake.org/
======
james_pm
I don't think I want a journalism site (Slate.com) running a service to
determine what is and isn't "fake" news.

~~~
Nadya
I don't think I want media with an open and blatant political bias [0] in
charge of running what is and isn't "fake news". Because it isn't surprising
what is going to be labeled as "fake".

[0] [http://i.imgur.com/6OJIYBV.png](http://i.imgur.com/6OJIYBV.png)

